# Remove annoying new pop-up



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Today I got the new version of TiVo. The annoying graphic that pops-up when one presses Pause only takes up screen space.

I pause to see something on the screen, and now I have an extra step in order to clear off this annoying graphic.

This is a step in the WRONG DIRECTION.

Get it off!!!!

Barbeedoll


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

A little more detail please?
What version? What pop up?


----------



## sweez (Jul 23, 2004)

barbeedoll said:


> Today I got the new version of TiVo. The annoying graphic that pops-up when one presses Pause only takes up screen space.
> 
> I pause to see something on the screen, and now I have an extra step in order to clear off this annoying graphic.
> 
> ...


i got the update today too on my series 2... u can disable it by pressing down. for those who dont know, this is part of the fall update. not sure what else was included.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

sweez said:


> i got the update today too on my series 2... u can disable it by pressing down. for those who dont know, this is part of the fall update. not sure what else was included.


Do you mean you can permanently disable it so that it never appears again, or that you can remove this one incidence of it, but it will annoyingly appear again the next time you pause a show.

I hope it is the first, in which case you are my new best friend.

I want it gone FOREVER. I care nothing about Swivel Search and hate to have it forced on me.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> Do you mean you can permanently disable it so that it never appears again, or that you can remove this one incidence of it, but it will annoyingly appear again the next time you pause a show.
> 
> I hope it is the first, in which case you are my new best friend.
> 
> ...


If you call TiVo you can opt out of these intrusive pop-ups on the screen. Tell them it you want to opt out of promotional messages and also the facts about programs (connection to swivel search) banner that appears when you press pause.

Barbeedoll


----------



## winetraveler (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree - I usually pause to see details on the screen and the new button covers them up. 

I like the easy access to swivel search - many times I have wanted to use it and couldn't find it.

How about a compromise -- put some SMALL icon in the upper right or upper left corner of the screen to get to swivel search rather than the BIG button in the middle of the screen.

While you are at it, the green display showing where you are in the recording could be smaller and lower too.

Thanks.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

barbeedoll said:


> If you call TiVo you can opt out of these intrusive pop-ups on the screen. Tell them it you want to opt out of promotional messages and also the facts about programs (connection to swivel search) banner that appears when you press pause.
> 
> Barbeedoll


I've read a couple of your posts suggesting this. I know you have called. Has your banner disappeared?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

RoyK said:


> I've read a couple of your posts suggesting this. I know you have called. Has your banner disappeared?


I have 11 TiVos. It has disappeared on 10 of them after my call to have them removed. I am working with TiVo to see the issue that keeps it on the last one, my oldest Series 2(on the phone as I type).

But the great news is YES...you can have it removed. I asked them to remove the "promotional messages and the annoying pop up "More about" messages that appear in a long banner on the screen after the new systems update".

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> I have 11 TiVos. It has disappeared on 10 of them after my call to have them removed. I am working with TiVo to see the issue that keeps it on the last one, my oldest Series 2(on the phone as I type).
> 
> But the great news is YES...you can have it removed. I asked them to remove the "promotional messages and the annoying pop up "More about" messages that appear in a long banner on the screen after the new systems update".
> 
> Barbeedoll


While I was waiting, I unplugged the TiVO, waited a minute and then plugged it back in to do a cold reboot. That made the "opt out" choice work and now I have no annoying banners. Success is sweet!

Barbeedoll


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

they should have made it an option in the software. I use pause all the time for hockey. This just adds to the uselessness. I even hate the time bar.


----------



## dolphin (Dec 3, 2007)

Videodrome said:


> they should have made it an option in the software. I use pause all the time for hockey. This just adds to the uselessness. I even hate the time bar.


I agree it should be an option. I hate it.

Now to get rid of the time bar, click on Pause, follwed by an immediate rewind (one click). that'll take it one frame backward, but does get rid of the time bar. Note that it gets rid of the "More..." as well.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

dolphin said:


> I agree it should be an option. I hate it.
> 
> Now to get rid of the time bar, click on Pause, follwed by an immediate rewind (one click). that'll take it one frame backward, but does get rid of the time bar. Note that it gets rid of the "More..." as well.


Actually it's more like two seconds backward not one frame. And pressing Clear after Pause will remove anything on the screen.


----------



## skibbum (Jan 21, 2007)

barbeedoll said:


> Today I got the new version of TiVo. The annoying graphic that pops-up when one presses Pause only takes up screen space.
> 
> I pause to see something on the screen, and now I have an extra step in order to clear off this annoying graphic.
> 
> ...


I played with this and found a hack that works. It gets rid of the time bar and the annoying "about" graphic in less then 1 second.

select-play-select-pause-select-select (this is not a typing error). You will hear the friendly 3 beeps when you are done.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Great tip. But I like the time bar. I'm assuming you mean this is a permanent fix.

I've now found that the only two TiVos that I can "opt out" are those Series 2s beginning with 140 0000 xxx, etc.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Just off the phone with TiVo. My issue was a programming oversight and should be fixed with the "new release" (bug fixes) in about a week and a half. So if others are having problems being unable to opt out of the new "More About" banner -- take heart.

Barbeedoll


----------



## dgf123 (Nov 29, 2008)

barbeedoll said:


> I have 11 TiVos. It has disappeared on 10 of them after my call to have them removed. I am working with TiVo to see the issue that keeps it on the last one, my oldest Series 2(on the phone as I type).
> 
> But the great news is YES...you can have it removed. I asked them to remove the "promotional messages and the annoying pop up "More about" messages that appear in a long banner on the screen after the new systems update".
> 
> Barbeedoll


There is no way to turn off the "FOR MORE INFO CRAP" Two calls to customer service and both reps have said it is here to stay and will be coming to our series three DVRs soon! Unless enough people call in to complain!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

dgf123 said:


> There is no way to turn off the "FOR MORE INFO CRAP" Two calls to customer service and both reps have said it is here to stay and will be coming to our series three DVRs soon! Unless enough people call in to complain!


I have successfully had it removed from 9 TiVos, even after another systems update last night. Only my 140 0000 TiVos retain it and that is to be fixed in about another week.

I'd call another customer service rep and use the wording I posted earlier. If it still doesn't remove it (after you've already tried it three times with different reps), leave them the first seven numbers of your TiVo so they can include that series in their fix.

Barbeedoll


----------



## dgf123 (Nov 29, 2008)

I will call right now! I will let you know. Thanks! After 10 minutes on hold and as I was looking for your previous post I decided to restart the tivo. It worked! I guess the cust. service guys should have told me to restart the box. Thanks Barbeedoll! I take it back last night I saw that the pop up came back! I wish one of the tivo guys would respond to this issue.


----------



## MarkEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

Videodrome said:


> they should have made it an option in the software. I use pause all the time for hockey. This just adds to the uselessness. I even hate the time bar.


+1
Having to "call" is not the right direction. As many choices the developer codes into the software, should be placed on some type of menu, or profile that allows the user (customer) to set to their personal preference.

Having to call in today's technology era is stepping back to the 1980s.


----------

